# Asura vs Kratos



## MisterShin (Feb 27, 2012)

Asura from Asura's Wrath
Kratos from God of War Series

Both at their Maximum / Best Forms that would win them the match.

Location: Earth
Distance: 10m

To brawlers at their best, this should be exciting. Let Go!!!


----------



## Shouko (Feb 27, 2012)

You can't be serious, Asura destroys him with casual hit


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 27, 2012)

I've seen ONE cutscene from Asura's wrath and that one scene is enough for me to know Kratos has absolutely no chance in hell of winning against him. Asura one shots.


----------



## The Endless (Feb 27, 2012)

Asura is planet buster
1 punch and Kratos is dead


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 27, 2012)

Kratos has 5 games full of decent feats. Asura in ONE cutscene  still wrecks his shit.  

He is better in Kratos in every possible way.


----------



## Judas (Feb 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Leaving this here_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juO20MbU7KU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 27, 2012)

Asura Vs. The Finger of a giant fat man feat>>>>>>>All of Kratos' feats


----------



## Permabanned (Feb 27, 2012)

Asura destroys him.

Kratos is still the king though.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Feb 27, 2012)

Nah, Kratos is also a sucky character that got stupider and stupider with each game in the series that wasn't a prequel.

Asura wins, both as a fighter and as a character.


----------



## Shouko (Feb 27, 2012)

How is kratos stupid?

All asura was doing is screaming and punching.

He is boring.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Feb 27, 2012)

Except that Asura cares about humanity and doesn't randomly slaughter people, and his temper actually prevents him from feeling comfortable around his daughter a lot of the time. It at least shows he's complex enough.


----------



## Shouko (Feb 27, 2012)

That's why kratos is so cool, he Don't care about anything, that's what being badass means.


----------



## Judas (Feb 27, 2012)

I guess members of the Belmont clan from Castlevania are pussies because they care about the fate of Europe.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 27, 2012)

Shouko said:


> That's why kratos is so cool,



>Kratos
>Cool

nope.jpg



> he Don't care about anything, that's what being badass means.



*raises eyebrow*



> I guess members of the Belmont clan from Castlevania are pussies because they care about the fate of Europe.



Goku must not be badass either since he cares about the fate of the Earth and the Universe.


----------



## Permabanned (Feb 27, 2012)

Asura felt like a fantasy character that was made up by the kid that got bullied in school,

Playing as kratos made me feel like a real sociopathic killing machine.

That's just me though.


----------



## Judas (Feb 27, 2012)

I guess the Joestar family isn't badass either since they care about the fate of humanity.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 27, 2012)

Shouko said:


> That's why kratos is so cool, he Don't care about anything, that's what being badass means.



So much stupid it isn't even funny.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2012)

I didn't particularly like Kratos before, but after reading some of this stuff


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Feb 27, 2012)

This has been done before and Asura stomped.


----------



## Shouko (Feb 27, 2012)

Wait, what? 

Did I even said that characters who cares about something aren't badass? I meant that kratos who  doesn't care about anything is really cool character.IMO!


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 27, 2012)

Kratos does care, he is just blinded by anger, the entire first game was him trying to seek redemption for his mistakes, only to get short changed.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 27, 2012)

Shouko said:


> That's why kratos is so cool, he Don't care about anything, that's what being badass means.



huh? that's interesting I could have sworn that, that was the definition of being a sociopath


----------



## convict (Feb 27, 2012)

Shouko said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> *Did I even said that characters who cares about something aren't badass?* I meant that kratos who  doesn't care about anything is really cool character.IMO!



I read through the thread, and noticed this too. People here think they are analogical geniuses when they in fact lack comprehension.

As for whether Kratos is badass, of course he is. He killed Hades, Poseidon, and Zeus without giving a shit. Badassery is one of the automatic badges you get for doing so. Sociopath or no sociopath.

That still doesn't let him win this fight though. The scale of Asura's realm is well beyond the GOWU.


----------



## death1217 (Feb 27, 2012)

Kratos for one isn't badass....he is crazy strong and more like an embodiment of hate and anger, whereas asura seems like the kind of guy that gets angry really really quickly, but he's an overall nice guy to talk with, kratos will kill you for no reason other than just being in his vicinity. (unless you a female cause apparently all females from ancient greece are total sluts that want kratos' cawk)


----------



## NemeBro (Feb 27, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Kratos does care, he is just blinded by anger, the entire first game was him trying to seek redemption for his mistakes, only to get short changed.



Not quite, he didn't seek redeption, just forgetting. That is actually Kratos's fatal flaw, that he refuses to take responsibility for his actions.

Kratos is not meant to be considered an admirable character, despite his badass actions within the game, frankly he is portrayed as exactly what he is, a colossal and selfish douche who is honestly sort of pathetic. Granted, he isn't a complete monster, he can care about others, like his wife, child, mother, and brother, and later on Pandora, and actually feels some regret over killing Hephaestus for doing exactly what Kratos would have done: Anything to protect his daughter. But make no mistake, Kratos is still a Byronic Hero, bordering on Villain Protagonist. But that makes sense. Greek heroes were almost always Byronic Heroes, and "hero" in Greek really just meant "Really strong guy who is strong enough to do whatever he wants". So Kratos is actually pretty typical of a Greek hero. 

But that's what makes him a good character. Kratos would only be a "bad" character for the reasons listed if he was portrayed as ideal for what he is, but he isn't. The third game confronts the player repeatedly with the consequences of his selfishness. I can't really speak on how he compares as a character to Asura, since I have yet to play Asura's Wrath, but from what I have seen Asura seems like a mostly well-rounded character, who yeah has a temper, but also seems to be a fairly nice guy, nicer than Kratos surely. 

tl;dr, Asura stomps Kratos in a fight. I played the demo. That was more than enough.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 27, 2012)

While Asura certainly takes this, his game is complete garbage.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 27, 2012)

I find Asura to be more interesting and has a much better design and voice in my opinion. Probably you can also choke it down that I prefer Hindu mythology to Greek mythology, even though both are good.


----------



## Judas (Feb 28, 2012)

Shouko said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Did I even said that characters who cares about something aren't badass? I meant that kratos who  doesn't care about anything is really cool character.IMO!





Shouko said:


> That's why kratos is so cool, *he Don't care about anything, that's what being badass means.*



Looks like you setting the standard for badass.



convict said:


> I read through the thread, and noticed this too. People here think they are analogical geniuses when they in fact lack comprehension.



No. More like Shouko doesn't know how to structure his sentences so that people don't get the wrong impression.



> As for whether Kratos is badass, of course he is. He killed Hades, Poseidon, and Zeus without giving a shit. Badassery is one of the automatic badges you get for doing so. Sociopath or no sociopath.



So if/when Sasuke kills his brother, I guess he's a badass too.


Kratos is sounding more and more sociopathic than badass if ask me.


----------



## convict (Feb 28, 2012)

> So if/when Sasuke kills his brother, I guess he's a badass too.



Nonsense analogy. 



> Kratos is sounding more and more sociopathic than badass if ask me



The two aren't mutually exclusive. He is both.


----------



## Gomu (Feb 28, 2012)

Asura air bullets him. gg.

Asura is the better character. He never hurt humans under the impression that he was a god, and was even willing to fight to protect them when he got seriously pissed. Kratos just kills who he wants and sucks women as a cutscene. It's kinda... ya know silly? Asura also has the ability to tank being crushed from outerspace, by a guy who proportionate to his size could destroy the earth. He's also the weakest of the seven deities, and Asura faces off against Augus who is the second strongest of the deities. Next to Deus who Asura and Yasha had to face. They are all Planet to Planet Level+.


----------



## Red Angel (Feb 28, 2012)

Da faq?

Asura sodomises Kratos with little to no effort


----------



## Judas (Feb 29, 2012)

convict said:


> Nonsense analogy.



Because you said so...



> The two aren't mutually exclusive. He is both.



You don't need to be a sociopath in order to be badass. From what I've seen/heard of him, the former is more dominant.


----------



## conorgenov (Mar 2, 2012)

Asura wins a fight, he might win for characterization but that's a bit more subjective. I see it like this, Asura has an anger boner, while Kratos has a murder boner. I liked Asura's Wrath but game wise GOW takes it. What has not been thought of for Asura VS Kratos? How about fashion sense?


----------



## Ulti (Mar 2, 2012)

i'd rather not think about fashion sense

both look like bdsm slaves.


----------



## Roman55 (Mar 2, 2012)

Shouko said:


> That's why kratos is so cool, *he Don't care about anything, that's what being badass means*.


It appears the definition of badass needs to be rewritten.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 3, 2012)

*El oh El*

Asura takes this with ease, GOW does not have that type of durability or combat speed.I like Kratos better as a character though

Off topic:If GOW took place In a futuristic Greece,you think the characters would be a lot faster?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Mar 3, 2012)

Asura takes this in his sleep


----------



## convict (Mar 3, 2012)

Judas said:


> Because you said so...



I call Kratos badass because he fought against the rulers of the world and won. These people weren't just rulers, they were considered deities who could shake the skies and the land. Yet Kratos, initially a mere human, fought his way to the top. He suffered grievous wounds and even died on multiple occasions, yet still the resilient dog climbed his way back up and stuck it to the man.

I didn't call Kratos badass just because he killed his relatives. Which must be what you assumed since you gave that flawed analogy.



> You don't need to be a sociopath in order to be badass.



What part of 'mutually exclusive' do you not get?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 3, 2012)

convict said:


> I call Kratos badass because he fought against the rulers of the world and won. These people weren't just rulers, they were considered deities who could shake the skies and the land. Yet Kratos, initially a mere human, fought his way to the top. He suffered grievous wounds and even died on multiple occasions, yet still the resilient dog climbed his way back up and stuck it to the man.
> 
> I didn't call Kratos badass just because he killed his relatives. Which must be what you assumed since you gave that flawed analogy.
> 
> ...



my god your too much of an idiot to understand what Judas was saying.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 3, 2012)

Kratos was a demigod. He is more than a mere human


----------



## Roman55 (Mar 3, 2012)

convict said:


> I call Kratos badass because he fought against the rulers of the world and won. These people weren't just rulers, they were considered deities who could shake the skies and the land. Yet Kratos, initially a mere human, fought his way to the top. He suffered grievous wounds and even died on multiple occasions, yet still the resilient dog climbed his way back up and stuck it to the man.
> 
> I didn't call Kratos badass just because he killed his relatives. Which must be what you assumed since you gave that flawed analogy.
> 
> ...


Facepalms, Facepalms, Get your Facepalms here!

Because this really deserves one.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 3, 2012)

He should of put mortal


----------



## Gomu (Mar 3, 2012)

And Asura died TWICE. And came back alive not only due to the Golden Spider but because his rage was that powerful. He went up against the most powerful individuals in his world and won, through sheer anger and determination. By himself no less, not including his daughter who only powered him up in the first and last story chapters.


----------



## convict (Mar 3, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> my god *your too much of an idiot* to understand what Judas was saying.



No matter how many times I see this, it always feels ironic.

I call Kratos badass because he killed Zeus, Hades, and Poseidon, even though they were initially far beyond him and were the rulers of the universe with a plethora of minions on their side. However, Zeus, Hades, and Poseidon are Kratos's relatives. He then gives the Sasuke killing  Itachi (his relative who killed his family - but Sasuke actually loves him so it is competely flawed ) analogy, which has nothing to do with what I was saying. 

It appears the both of you don't get it. If you see some hidden wisdom beneath his post  feel free to illuminate.



> Facepalms, Facepalms, Get your Facepalms here!
> 
> Because this really deserves one.



Yes you hate Kratos, I know. Everyone seems to. You still can't deny he has guts though no matter how many times you cry about what an asshole he is.



> Kratos was a demigod. He is more than a mere human


Yes that is actually true. However, he was stripped of all his unearthly powers on multiple occasions and had his power reduced to that of a mortal.



> And Asura died TWICE. And came back alive not only due to the Golden Spider but because his rage was that powerful. He went up against the most powerful individuals in his world and won, through sheer anger and determination. By himself no less, not including his daughter who only powered him up in the first and last story chapters.



Obviously Asura would beat Kratos in a fight. Did you miss the part when I mentioned as such?

It appears this whole mob of anti Kratos in this thread cannot comprehend beyond their preconceived notions of how someone who supports Kratos would respond.


----------



## Permabanned (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder why Kratos has so many haters on the internet. Because he kills innocent virtual people? Lol who gives a crap. Hes still way more badass than most characters.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Mar 3, 2012)

convict said:


> I call Kratos badass because he killed Zeus, Hades, and Poseidon, even though they were initially far beyond him and were the rulers of the universe with a plethora of minions on their side. However, Zeus, Hades, and Poseidon are Kratos's relatives. He then gives the Sasuke killing  Itachi (his relative who killed his family - but Sasuke actually loves him so it is competely flawed ) analogy, which has nothing to do with what I was saying.



He needed help to kill them, you forgot that part.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 3, 2012)

This seems so familiar


----------



## convict (Mar 4, 2012)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> He needed help to kill them, you forgot that part.



 All those Titans who were climbing the mountain with him were getting fodderized by Poseidon alone when Kratos stepped in and tore Poseidon apart. And against Hades? It was a complete solo effort. Kratos was stripped of all his powers at the time, and the only thing he had going for him was Athena giving him those blades. Same with Cronos and Hercules. Against Zeus he fought alone as well, and only needed an emotional boon to finish the job. There is a reason why back in time during the original war, the titans fell and Olympus rose. But Kratos alone changed the balance in the future. 

And 8-Peacock-8, nice job hiding under your deleted post, saying 'it is not worth it' when all I am asking is what you saw about Judas's post that I missed.  It really wouldn't be that tough if you actually had something worthwhile to say, but, having nothing, you have decided to play the "he just won't get it" card like a coward.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Mar 4, 2012)

convict said:


> And 8-Peacock-8, nice job hiding under your deleted post, saying 'it is not worth it' when all I am asking is what you saw about Judas's post that I missed.  It really wouldn't be that tough if you actually had something worthwhile to say, but, having nothing, you have decided to play the "he just won't get it" card like a coward.



My god your stupid. I wasn't even replying to your idiotic post with the one i deleted. But then again me deleting my post totally equals a reply to your idiocy.


----------



## Bender (Mar 4, 2012)

Asura emerged victorious over the gods without any bad injuries

Kratos did


Asura has a badass master

Kratos doesn't 

Asura wasn't tricked into slaughtering his family

Kratos was

Asura was denied banging a babe

Kratos wasn't (One of the positive I'm laying out for him)

Asura takes out whole fucking fleets

Kratos doesn't

Asura doesn't rip off heads

Kratos does


Asura > Kratos


Asura's manliness is legendary as fuck


----------



## Roman55 (Mar 4, 2012)

convict said:


> And 8-Peacock-8, nice job hiding under your deleted post, saying 'it is not worth it' when all I am asking is what you saw about Judas's post that I missed. It really wouldn't be that tough if you actually had something worthwhile to say, but, having nothing, you have decided to play the "he just won't get it" card like a coward.


*not sure if sarcasm or that was just stupidity in action*


----------



## NemeBro (Mar 4, 2012)

Why is his post stupid?

I am specifically addressing Roman, who hasn't ever given me anything to convince me he has even a sort of vague sort of pseudo-intelligence.


----------



## convict (Mar 4, 2012)

> My god your stupid. I wasn't even replying to your idiotic post with the one i deleted. But then again me deleting my post totally equals a reply to your idiocy.



Oh forgive for assuming as such when your previous reply was attacking my post. After which, I asked you to point out what my mistake was, and believed you had originally intended to explain your position. How could I possibly make such an unnatural assumption? I should have known you just would have slunk back in the shadows without saying anything.  

And again, your negative portrayal of my previous post would garner much more legitimacy if you actually answered my original question. What did I miss? Why is my post so beneath your plane of knowledge? It appears that you can't answer so I'll leave it at that.



> *not sure if sarcasm or that was just stupidity in action*



Great job elevating the discussion and scoring points for the anti Kratos mob. You must be the ring leader; I can tell by the thought you put into your posts.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 4, 2012)

ITT:

Someone getting defensive because some other people on the internet don't consider his favored character a "badass," which is a subjective term anyway.

Just the latest waste of space in the OBD.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'll go right out and say this: Gohma Vlitra makes the Titans you boast about the Olympian Gods fodderizing easily look like munchkins in comparison.  It's over a thousand-fold bigger than Mount Olympus, yet Asura can destroy it by punching it.

I'm sorry, but as impressive as Kratos is, Asura's in an entirely different weight class of power than him.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 4, 2012)

there's no need to be sorry


----------



## Ulti (Mar 4, 2012)

mines on the 13th i think

:uvalaugh


----------



## convict (Mar 4, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> ITT:
> 
> Someone getting defensive because some other people on the internet don't consider his favored character a "badass," *which is a subjective term anyway.
> *
> Just the latest waste of space in the OBD.



Yes I agree completely. But you do realize that the original person who called Kratos a badass was the one attacked by 5 different people for doing so right? And since you yourself say the term is subjective, you should agree it is them who are in the wrong for trying to objectify something that is entirely up to the individual. Personally, I merely stated my case for why Kratos is a badass, and was responding to other people disagreeing. I wasn't responding to others who don't consider him a badass, since frankly speaking I don't really care what they think.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Mar 4, 2012)

Kratos might be badass but he had help during all his adventures.


----------



## NemeBro (Mar 4, 2012)

Convict, it wasn't really that he said Kratos was a badass that people were disreeing with, but rather that he made it seem that Kratos being a selfish sociopath is what made him badass, rather than him being both badass and happening to be a selfish sociopath.



Catalyst75 said:


> I'll go right out and say this: Gohma Vlitra makes the Titans you boast about the Olympian Gods fodderizing easily look like munchkins in comparison.  It's over a thousand-fold bigger than Mount Olympus, yet Asura can destroy it by punching it.
> 
> I'm sorry, but as impressive as Kratos is, Asura's in an entirely different weight class of power than him.



Okay.

I don't think anyone here has actually argued that Kratos is more powerful than Asura. Because he isn't, he is much weaker.


----------



## convict (Mar 4, 2012)

> Convict, it wasn't really that he said Kratos was a badass that people were disreeing with, but rather that he made it seem that Kratos being a selfish sociopath is what made him badass, rather than him being both badass and happening to be a selfish sociopath.



Yes I remember recognizing the comment was made in jest while those other posters didn't. Nevertheless, even if people took that post at face value, the point I was making is that it still would have been his subjective opinion. 'Badass' isn't a clearly defined term, and Nevermind indicated as such. Taking Nevermind's logic into consideration, the others should have let the original poster be.


----------



## Judas (Mar 4, 2012)

Like I said, he needs to learn how to structure his sentences so that people don't get the wrong impression.


----------



## Permabanned (Mar 4, 2012)

Judas said:


> Like I said, he needs to learn how to structure his sentences so that people don't get the wrong impression.



Funny how I read the exact same sentence and did not get that impression.

How you managed to get "the only way to be badass is to kill inocents and be a sociopath" out of his post I will never know.


----------



## NemeBro (Mar 4, 2012)

That is kind of how it read, he said Kratos doesn't care about anything, and then followed up with saying that is what makes him badass, lol.


----------



## Judas (Mar 4, 2012)

Permabanned said:


> Funny how I read the exact same sentence and did not get that impression.
> 
> How you managed to get "the only way to be badass is to kill inocents and be a sociopath" out of his post I will never know.





Shouko said:


> That's why kratos is so cool, *he Don't care about anything, that's what being badass means*.





Judas said:


> Like I said, he needs to learn how to structure his sentences so that people don't get the wrong impression.



So my point still stands?


----------



## Permabanned (Mar 4, 2012)

No, he quite clearly meant that he is confident enough not to give a crap what others think of him or his actions. That can apply to both good and evil characters. Thats exactly what badass means.


----------



## NemeBro (Mar 4, 2012)

Not necessarily.


----------



## Judas (Mar 4, 2012)

Permabanned said:


> No, he quite clearly meant that he is confident enough not to give a crap what others think of him or his actions. That can apply to both good and evil characters. Thats exactly what badass means.



Could you point me to this established rule for a subjective matter?


----------



## Permabanned (Mar 4, 2012)

Judas said:


> Could you point me to this established rule for a subjective matter?



Because every character I have seen described that displayed such charataristics.

But if, according to you, the definition is subjective, why are you guys throwing such a hissyfit over his missuse of a word that is subjective in definition according to you?


----------



## NemeBro (Mar 4, 2012)

Permabanned said:


> Because every character I have seen described that displayed such charataristics.
> 
> But if, according to you, the definition is subjective, why are you guys throwing such a hissyfit over his missuse of a word that is subjective in definition according to you?



Sounds like a personal problem, my son.

I don't know why people jumped up his ass about it, but the implication that "sociopathy=badass" is a disturbing one.


----------



## Judas (Mar 4, 2012)

Permabanned said:


> Because every character I have seen described that displayed such charataristics.



And what you alone have seen defines the characteristics of the term?



> But if, according to you, the definition is subjective, why are you guys throwing such a hissyfit over his missuse of a word that is subjective in definition according to you?



Like I said, sentence structure. Just pointing out an error.

The statement posted is more vague than how you interpreted it. You can't assume that every random poster who doesn't know two shits about Kratos to not see it as "You need to be a sociopath in order to be seen as badass."


----------



## Gomu (Mar 4, 2012)

All I know is from what he's saying I can never be a badass in anything. Not computers, not being a doctor, not being a fireman, etc... Damn dude, I'm fucking sunk... no dreams of being the badass of the century. I mean Thomas Edison wasn't badass because he definitely wasn't a sociopath, neither was Einstein, or even the troops that fight for America to keep him safe. They have to be sociopaths to be badass.


----------



## NemeBro (Mar 5, 2012)

Gomu said:


> I mean Thomas Edison wasn't badass because he definitely wasn't a sociopath,



Edison is a bad example.

He wasn't exactly the most virtuous guy around. He was quite the cut-throat, ruthless businessman.


----------



## Gomu (Mar 5, 2012)

NemeBro said:


> Edison is a bad example.
> 
> He wasn't exactly the most virtuous guy around. He was quite the cut-throat, ruthless businessman.



That's true, he isn't I was just making shit at the top of my head . But he still brought upon us the ability to do use and infuse many things in our lives. Even if he wasn't the best guy no ones perfect. However, humans are made to evolve further using their tools. He gave us more tools so we could evolve further. And that's badass in my book. You don't have to knock the shit out of someone or kill them to be badass is what I'm saying.


----------



## NemeBro (Mar 5, 2012)

Gomu said:


> That's true, he isn't I was just making shit at the top of my head . But he still brought upon us the ability to do use and infuse many things in our lives. Even if he wasn't the best guy no ones perfect. However, humans are made to evolve further using their tools. He gave us more tools so we could evolve further. And that's badass in my book. You don't have to knock the shit out of someone or kill them to be badass is what I'm saying.



Well technically he strong-armed the widow of the man who invented the lightbulb into selling him the patent when she was at her weakest emotionally.


----------



## Gomu (Mar 5, 2012)

NemeBro said:


> Well technically he strong-armed the widow of the man who invented the lightbulb into selling him the patent when she was at her weakest emotionally.



OK you're right. But he just popped into my head. No big deal. 

The point is. You don't gotta be a screaming psychopathic bastard to be considered badass. And if that's your notion of badass. I don't know what heroes or villains you're watching.


----------



## NemeBro (Mar 5, 2012)

Gomu said:


> OK you're right. But he just popped into my head. No big deal.
> 
> The point is. You don't gotta be a screaming psychopathic bastard to be considered badass. And if that's your notion of badass. I don't know what heroes or villains you're watching.



I did not say that.


----------



## Gomu (Mar 5, 2012)

NemeBro said:


> I did not say that.



I was talking to Perma Neme.


----------



## Permabanned (Mar 5, 2012)

Gomu said:


> I was talking to Perma Neme.



I didn't say that either. All I basically said is that most badasses have the balls to do what they want. Being good or evil has nothing to do with it.

Kratos being the little guy (lone fighter) who stuck it to the man (the gods) is what makes him badass, All the killing he did are a side effect of that. Nobody would think he was a badass if all he did was kill the weak. Think.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 5, 2012)

Still dont know why Asura is being compared to Kratos


----------



## Navy Scribe (Mar 5, 2012)

I also kind of dont blame Kratos for having much Character development,in each game there are events that just end up refilling his rage gauge


----------



## SHM (Mar 5, 2012)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Nah, Kratos is also a sucky character that got stupider and stupider with each game in the series that wasn't a prequel.



This.



Shouko said:


> How is kratos stupid?
> 
> All asura was doing is screaming and punching.
> 
> He is boring.



You talk as if this isn't exactly what Kratos does 99% of the time he is on-screen. 

Kratos is an stereotypical shallow cliche! 
Brutally killing everyone in the way does not make a good character. A well developed personality and backstory does.


----------

